
Tokyo Wants People to Go to Work Earlier to Ease Train Crush - BanzaiTokyo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-17/tokyo-encourages-earlier-work-commutes-to-ease-jam-packed-trains
======
black_puppydog
I've long been wondering why anyone would require (or accept) workin hours so
inflexible that they force the employee to be stuck in traffic for some of the
precious off-time. It might have made more sense way-back-when most work was
mechanical, oriented around production lines or such, but for a society mostly
consisting of office jobs, flattening out the rush hours seems like a total
no-brainer to me.

Being in academia I'm lucky to have pretty flexible hours, and just going half
an hour before/after peak hours really saves time or (in my case, since I
commute by bike) nerves.

